
A High-End Mover Dishes on Truckstop Hierarchy - sib
https://longreads.com/2017/09/21/a-high-end-mover-dishes-on-truckstop-hierarchy-rich-people-and-moby-dick/
======
doug1001
really fine, fine writing. Eg:

>I’m not from the South and don’t talk as if I were. Most telling, and the
other guys can sense this somehow, I do not for a moment think I’m a symbol of
some bygone ideal of Wild West American freedom or any other half-mythic,
half-menacing nugget of folk nonsense.

